# I was found in the road! - Otsego, Michigan



## erinmoveit (Nov 14, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I am an adult female who is VERY well-mannered. i love to cuddle and snuggle. I am litter trained.

I was found in the road in a small town. After a week of searching, no one claimed me as theirs. Now I am looking for a forever home.

I am not afraid of dogs, kids or random people picking me up. I love attention and I love exploring.

The place I am staying at now cannot keep me because they already have a bonded pair and I'm too big to live in their current home. Right now I am in a small cage with time out during the day, but I would live happier somewhere else. Someone please find a home for me!!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish I could help, but 2 problems:
Mike would disown me if I took on another rabbit
And you're too far away. 

I hope you can find her a loving home!


----------



## erinmoveit (Nov 14, 2012)

if you know anyone in the area near you even that could give her a good home let me know, I'm willing to meet people. She is really upset being in a small cage right now  and my two buns are going insane peeing on everything because they are stressed.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 14, 2012)

She's a beauty. I could easily fall in love but I'm too far away. Sending love and prayers for a new forever home. How large is she?
ray:


----------



## erinmoveit (Nov 14, 2012)

i'd guess that she's about 5 lbs.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 14, 2012)

best of luck finding her a forever home! I can't believe people dump bunnies on the side of the road


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2012)

Bless you for rescuing her! Unfortunately I'm at (or slightly past, lol) full capacity here. I hope you find a great home for her!


----------



## erinmoveit (Nov 16, 2012)

I need to "bump" this.. one of my family members is having a horrible allergic reaction to her so I am desperately trying o find her a good home ASAP


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 18, 2012)

Just curious have you thought about finding a close rabbit friendly SPCA to take her to?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 18, 2012)

ray:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 19, 2012)

Best of luck! She looks exactly like my Dandelion!

Jj


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 19, 2012)

Sweet girl! I wish we could take her, but hubby's not totally on board with getting a bunny #4 and I would have to make sure she could bond with our Nibbles first. I hope you can find somewhere for her!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 20, 2012)

ray:


----------



## erinmoveit (Dec 17, 2012)

well "Skittles" has been sent to a great forever home. I posted on Craigslist about a lost bunny in case someone was looking for her. You get a lot of crazies that way. One said that it was their rabbit from LaPort Indiana.. HOURS away.


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 18, 2012)

Glad she found a new home


----------

